# Firefox unter anderer UID laufen lassen [solved]

## Wolle

Ich will den firefox aus Sicherheitsgründen unter einem anderen User laufen lassen. Ich habe mir also einen User mit eigener Gruppe angelegt (darfnix:darfnix) und ihm ein Passwort gegeben.

Ich benutze KDE, da denk ich mir: "mach ich mir doch mal einen Eintrag mit kmenuedit ins Menü": *Quote:*   

> Befehl=/usr/bin/firefox
> 
> 'Mit anderer Benutzerkennung ausführen', Benutzer=darfnix

 

Das klappt soweit auch, ich werde nach dem Passwort von darfnix gefragt und kann anklicken: "Passwort beibehalten". Das geht so lange gut, bis ich die KDE-Session beende. Nach jedem Einloggen in KDE ist das Passwort vergessen.

Mit sudo bin ich auch nicht glücklich geworden:

```
wth01 wolle # grep firefox /etc/sudoers

wolle   ALL=(darfnix) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/firefox

...

wolle ~ $ sudo -u darfnix /usr/bin/firefox

Unable to connect to X server

(firefox-bin:7182): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

```

Wie kann ich den firefox unter einer anderen UID laufen lassen ohne jeden Tag wieder nach dem Passwort gefragt zu werden?

----------

## mv

sudox

----------

## schachti

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Das geht so lange gut, bis ich die KDE-Session beende. Nach jedem Einloggen in KDE ist das Passwort vergessen.

 

Das müßte sich ändern, wenn Du kwalletmanager automatisch mit KDE startest.

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Firefox

----------

## Wolle

 *mv wrote:*   

> sudox

 

hab ich nicht wie gewünscht zum Laufen bekommen - mit sux bin ich aber auch gescheitert.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das müßte sich ändern, wenn Du kwalletmanager automatisch mit KDE startest.

 

Bei mir interessiert sich kdesu überhaupt nicht für kwallet. Kein Erfolg. Das Einzige was funktionierte, war kdesu mit sudo statt su zu betreiben und in der /etc/sudoers 

```
Defaults:wolle runas_default=darfnix, always_set_home, env_keep="DISPLAY"
```

zu setzen. Dann muss ich aber immer noch mit xhost mein Display öffnen. Das wollte ich so dann doch nicht.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Firefox

 

Das hat's gebracht   :Smile: 

Allerdings lief das Script nicht auf Anhieb mit meiner bash. Ich muss die Leerzeichen um die Vergleiche mit "=~" entfernen. Also:

```
wth01 wolle # sed -i "s/ =~ /=~/g" /usr/local/sbin/droprights.sudo
```

Ist das jetzt irgendwie ein Problem in meinen Einstellungen, oder hat das Script da einen Fehler? Wie auch immer, mein Problem ist gelöst. Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten.

----------

